# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  ERROR: Could not load an object because it is not available on this machine

## LittleEm

I have a spreadsheet (that someone else wrote) which is giving this error, but only on some PC's.

It works fine on the PC it normally runs on (using Excel 2000), but gives the error above on all other PCs that I've tried at work (also with Excel 2000).  However, trying it on a PC running Excel 2003, there's no error, so I'm pretty certain it isn't looking for objects in another file.  

I've checked the references in VBA on the work PCs and they're all the same on both the PC it works on, and the ones that it doesn't work on.

So this has got me stumped!  Any suggestions?

----------


## davesexcel

It sucks I know,

But if somebody downloaded an object that is not on somebody elses computer then the object won't be able to show, especially if this object was in a userform, this has happenned to me a few times, I hope the answer you get will help me as well because I haven't gotten an answer to this, this seems to happen to me when I have inserted a calender object into my userform, when I try it on somebody elses computer, I get the same msg...

I will watch this thread for an aswer or a solution

----------


## louiskurian

I was facing the same problem and solved it by registering COMDLG32.OCX file, place the ocx file in the C:\windows\system32 folder and register it. You can also try by registering REFEDIT.DLL, MSComCt2.ocx and MSComCt1.ocx file. :Smilie:

----------


## decent_guy

> I was facing the same problem and solved it by registering COMDLG32.OCX file, place the ocx file in the C:\windows\system32 folder and register it. You can also try by registering REFEDIT.DLL, MSComCt2.ocx and MSComCt1.ocx file.



Hi
Dear can you please explain in details the process of registering and all this

best regards
jd

----------


## s_kumar26

> Hi
> Dear can you please explain in details the process of registering and all this
> 
> best regards
> jd



regsvr32  %Systemroot%\System32\comdlg32.ocx

----------


## s_kumar26

Thanks it worked

----------

